# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  cfare jane krishtlindjet?

## mesues

Opinioni i pergjithshem ne lidhje me krishtlindjet ,eshte se arsyeja qe ato festohen eshte se krishti ka lindur me 25 dhjetor.
Keshtu , ne gjithe boten , kjo dite perkujtohet si dita e lindjes se birit te perendise.
A eshte e vertete kjo?  Nga e dime se Jezui ka lindur pikerisht me 25 dhjetor dhe a e mbeshtet bibla nje gje te tille?

E verteta eshte se ne bibel nuk gjendet data e lindjes se Jezuit dhe kjo me sa duket ka lidhje me faktin se AI KA EKZISTUAR PARA SE GJERAT TE VININ NE EKZISTENCE, keshtu qe nuk eshte pare e arsyeshme qe te shenohej data e lindjes se tij fizike.
Per me teper , ne bibel thuhet qe koha kur ka lindur Jezui ka qene nje kohe kur BARINJTE FLININ NEPER FUSHA . 
Sigurisht , mesi i dimrit nuk eshte nje kohe e pershtatshme per te fjetur jashte. Pra , eshte me se e qarte qe Jezui nuk ka lindur me 25 dhjetor . 
Nje ane tjeter eshte se bibla nuk thote qe ne duhet te festojme ditelindjen e tij. Perkundrazi , Jezui i porosit dishepujt qe te perkujtojne vdekjen dhe ringjalljen .

Atehere nga erdhen ''krishtlindjet''?

Ashtu si shume festa te tjera qe nuk kane asnje lidhje me krishterimin e vertete , edhe kjo ka qene e huazuar nga paganizmi,  por qe me kalimin e kohes eshte cilesuar si nje feste e krishtere  nga individe dhe grupe blasfemuese te lashtesise qe kishin per qellim te shtremberonin idete e krishterimit te vertete dhe qe ne fakt moren atributet hyjnore  duke u shfaqur si perfaqesues te perendise.

----------


## i krishteri

1- ti do te dalesh ne ate qe datelindja nuk festohet(sepse deshmimtaret nuk e festojne)! vertet krishlindja ose ardhja e Perendise ne toke ne forem njeri(lindja e Jezusit) nuk eshte ne 25 edhe ka qene fest pagane. Kjo ndodhi qe kur krishterimi filloj te ndahej qe u fut ne pushtet!Nuk eshte e rendesishme data e lindjes sepse neve ne shqiperi i themi "nuk çalon gomari nga veshi", keshtu edhe kjo po te nderosh Zotin ne 25 dhjetor nuk eshte e gabuar por eshte shume e mire. vertet shume e kane trasformuar ne tradit qe jepen dhurata etj. edhe jo per te adhuruar Perendine, por une them qe çdo kush prej nesh do ti japi llogari Perendise per gjithçka!!!

2- po te beje nje pyetje: si i thuhet ne anglisht"karnavalet".Sikur ne diten e karnevaleve neve te krishteret bejme te kunderten e atyre qe bene bota, d.m.th. kur te tjeret festojne festen e djallin neve ja dedikojme Perendise ate dite edhe ne fund ajo dite ne vende te quhet dita e djallit por do te quhet dita e Zotit? A eshte e mire qe ate dite te adhurohet Perendia edhe ti tregosh botes se Perendia eshte me i madh ne ate dite se djalli, a nuk eshte e mire kjo edhe a nuk eshte vullneti i Perendise?Arsyeja qe Perendia erdhi ne toke ne forem njeriu eshte ajo qe i shenjti u ul me mekataret per ti dhene nje mundesi, apo jo?

Zoti te bekofte ne keto gjera!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mesues

vella , e lexova mesazhin tend dhe vertete me beri pershtypje.
nuk e ve ne dyshim qe ke nje personalitet te krishtere , por per nje gje dua te te heq verejtje.

Menyra si arsyeton ti me le te kuptoj se ndikohesh shume nga te tjeret , sidomos nga profesoret e tu . Kjo per mua , sado bindese apo mendim i sofistikuar te jete , nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse arsye NJEREZORE.
Kur diskutojme per gjera hyjnore , nuk mund te bazohemi ne fuqine e mendjes sone, as ne faktin se sa te pergatitur mund te jemi nga ana teorike .

Tema qe hapa ishte e lehte per tu kuptuar , dhe e qarte si drita e diellit sepse e kam shpjeguar vetem me gjuhen  dhe faktet e bibles .

Me duket se ti ke dale pak nga tema. Duhet ta dish se mua nuk me interesojne fare opinionet njerezore ose shpjegimet e bukura qe u behen festave pagane qe denigrojne ne menyre te kamufluar krishterimin e vertete .
Ajo qe me intereson , eshte te jetuarit ne perputhje me normat biblike dhe eshte me se e dukshme se duke festuar 25 dhjetorin , mund te bie ndesh me vullnetin e perendise.

----------


## i krishteri

1- faleminderit per pergjigjen. sipas teje te kujt jane keto fjale "por kur te vije Ai, Fryma e se vertetes, Ai do tju prije ne çdo te vertete..."(gjoni16:13), nuk jane te miat por te  Jezusit. çfare kupton per ty kjo qe kur te vije frya e se vertetes do tju tregoje gjithçka. pasi Zoti u ngjit ne qiell nuk ishte veçse fryma e shenjte qe na tregonte e na tregone se çfare duhet te bejme edhe se çfare duhet te themi! nuk e di se ti e ke degjuar shenjen e peshku qe e perdorin te krishteret ungjillore? ky me fakte historike ishte nje shenje qe perdorej nga dishepujt e shekullit te pare...!!!

2- mendimet e mia nuk jane te nje profesori por vetem te miat qe i kam zbuluar kur kam bere fjalen e Perendise timen(qe e jetoj)

3- eshte e rendesishme ajo qe te thashe sepse ti nuk e kupton por shume veta kane pranuar Jezusin edhe jane shpetuar edhe kjo lavdi Zotit qe perdor edhe keto menyra ose ku eshte ndryshimi i asaj qe Jezusi erdhi ne toke edhe rrinte me mekataret edhe jo me doktoret e ligjit etj. me kete qe eshte bere tani. Perendise i intereson qe njerezit te shpetohen kur diçka qe nuk eshte shkruajtur do te thote kete qe fryma flet çdo dite ne zemrat e njerezve.
a ke degjuar per nje grup rock qe beri nje spektakel edhe te gjithe ata teatij spektakeli u gjenden neper kisha duke pranuar Jezusin ne jeten e tyre ose nje grup çunash vajten ne nje diskotek ne itali edhe me nje muzik te krishtere te trasformuar ne ate te diskotekes ungjillizuan edhe diten tjeter(te djelen)kisha e atij vendi u mbush plot me te rinj...pse ndodhin keto edhe a jane nga Perendia... a i deshiron Perendia keto gjera? dje vajta ne nje pub edhe ungjillizova edhe nje çuni qe ishte i deshperuar edhe nuk dinte çfare te bente(ishte  gati per te vrare veten), i fola per Zotin, ai u çel edhe u larguam nga ai pub u lutem edhe ai pranoi Zotin...pse ndodhi kjo(une shkela nje urdherim qe nuk e di se e kane vene njerezit apo perendia qe nuk duhet bere), aty u shpetua nje shpirt. nejse nuk mund te kuptosh shume gjera sepse ju deshmimtaret jini te mbyllur shpirterish(nuk shikoni te mirrni shembullin e Zotit, ate qe beri Ai te beni edhe ju...ju beni te kunderten denoni)!!!

me fal qe te fola pak rende por nuk e kam me ty por me sektin tuaj sepse ka zhgenjyer, ka bere te vrasin veten, kane denuar, etj shume veta edhe kjo me dhembe shume sepse Perendia eshte shume i dashur edhe ju e keni bere si katoliket te serte(Jezusi erdhi per mekatarin, nuk bente mekat por vente ne ato vende edhe i trasformonte pa u larguar nga ata njerez qe ndodhen ne ato vende)!!!

Zoti te bekofte edhe te dhente syte e tij per keto gjera!!!  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mesues

Une nuk dua te krahasoj deshmitaret e Jehovait me organizatat e tjera te vetequajtura te krishtera, sepse po te beja nje gje te tille do te zhytesha ne nivelin tend, qe me sa po shoh nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse niveli i nje profeti te rreme qe pretendon se eshte mirosur me frymen e shenjte dhe ka aftesine per te sheruar te semuret.

Mateu - 24 - 24 , thote ; ''sepse do te dalin krishter te rreme dhe profete te rreme, dhe do te bejne shenja te medha dhe mrekulli te tilla aq sa ti mashtrojne , po te ishte e mundur ,edhe te zgjedhurit''.

Fakti qe ti na qenke sherues , nuk do te thote qe aftesite e tua vijne nga perendia. 
Ne fakt ka miliona prova qe sherues te tille nuk jane shume te ndryshem nga magjistaret dhe mediumet . 

''Ardhja e atij te paudhi do te behet me ane te veprimit te satanit , bashke me cudira , shenja dhe mrekullish te rreme''.2 thesalonikasve  - 2 - 9.

Sipas informacionit qe na dhe ketu ne lidhje me veten tende , na thoje se mjafton qe ti te vesh doren ne koken e nje te semuri dhe ai sherohet .
Te keshilloj te shikosh thelle situaten brenda vetes dhe te gjesh rrugen per te dale nga pozicioni satanik ne te cilin je futur.
Mund te thuash c'te duash ne lidhje me deshmitaret e Jehovait,duke shpifur dhe duke thene genjeshtra , sepse ne fund te fundit nuk ben asgje tjeter , vecse po ploteson nje profeci 2000 vjecare .

----------


## deshmuesi

Do te kisha deshire qe te diskutonim se bashku rreth te vertetes Biblike. 
 Pyetja e pare eshte : cfare eshte Jezus Krishti per ju ?
 Qysh ketu fillon zanafilla e bisedes tone. A jemi te dy ne, ne te njejtin mendim rreth Peresonit Jezus Krisht , i cili eshte Fjala e Perendise?
 Prononcohu rreth ketyre pyejteve , dhe me pas dote vazhdojme te diskutojme rreth Jezus krishtit.
 Peresa i perket ditelindjes se Krishtit , nuk eshte e rendesishme dita fizike ne te cilen lindi Jezusi, por ardhja e Mesise Shpetimtar. Keto jan qendrimet e mija.
  Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## mesues

Pozicioni qe mbajme ne ne lidhje me Jezuin nuk eshte as me shume e as me pak se sa ai i vete bibles.
Me lejo te flas nga bibla;
Tek 1 korintasve ,apostulli Pal thote: ''per ne s'ka vecse nje Perendi ,ATI, [nga] i cili jane te gjitha gjerat dhe ne ne te;dhe nje zot Jezu krishti ,[me] ane te te cilit jane te gjitha gjerat, dhe ne jetojme me ane te tij. 1-cor-8, 6

Ne bibel Jezui pershkruhet si ZOT MADJE DHE ZOT I MADHERISHEM.Por as ai vete nuk i merr atributet e ATIT te tij .
Jezui eshte pasqyrimi i lavdise se perendise ,por ne fakt burimi i kesaj lavdie vjen nga ATI.
Tek Gjoni ;17-3 lexojme; ''Dhe kjo eshte jeta e perhershme ,te te njohin TY, te vetmin perendi vertete dhe Jezu krishtin qe TI ke derguar''.
Kur satanai e tundoi Jezuin ne shkretetire ai u pergjigj; ''Largohu prej meje ,satana. Eshte shkruar; Adhuro ZOTIN ,PERENDINE tend dhe sherbeji vetem atij''.luka-  4  - 8

Duke folur per Jezuin ne bibel gjejme te shkruar; ''Prandaj dhe PERENDIA e lartesoi madherisht dhe i dha nje emer qe eshte permbi emer.
qe ne emer te Jezusit te perkulet cdo gju i krijesave qiellore, tokesore dhe nentokesore,
dhe cdo gjuhe te rrefeje se Jezu krishti eshte zot , per lavdi te perendise ATE''.   FILIPIANEVE  2  ,  9-11

Per ne si deshmitare te perendise JEHOVA roli i krishtit eshte vendimtar ne besimin tone sepse vetem nepermjet tij u realizua pajtimi  i njerezve mekatare me ZOTIN. Ne qofte se krishti nuk do te kishte vdekur per ne gjithe besimi yne do te ishte i kote
dhe ne nuk do te arrinim kurre te njihnim rrugen e adhurimit te vertete.

----------


## deshmuesi

Faleminderit per shpjegimin tuaj, do te kisha deshire qe te dija me konkretisht prej jush . Pyetja ime e drejtperdrejte eshte: 
 Jezusi eshte Lindur apo krijuar? 
 Faleminderit.
 Deshmuesi i krishtit.

----------


## mesues

Ne lidhje me pyetjen tende , perseri po citoj dicka nga bibla:  


''AI na nxorri nga pushteti i erresires dhe na coi ne mbreterine e Birit te tij te dashur ,
ne te cilen ne kemi shpengimin me ane te gjakut te tij dhe faljen e mekateve.
Ai eshte shembellesa e PERENDISE se padukshem ,I PARELINDURI I CDO KRIJESE''.  kolosianeve , 1 ,  13-15

----------


## deshmuesi

Me inkurajon pergjigja juaj. 
 Sepse ne librin tuaj : njeriu i madh qe ka jetuar ndonjehere, midis te tjerash thoni se Krishti eshte Krijuar prej Perendise ,pra ai eshte nje krijese, perpara se gjerat te vinin ne ekzistence. Jam ne dileme per kete fakt dhe ju pyes: Mos ndoshta e kini ndryshyuar kete mendim rreth Krishtit? 
 Nese e ke kete liber , mund ta maresh dhe ta lexosh , vendi nuk me kjtohet por eshte nga faqet e fillimit, mbase tek faqet 12-13.
 Deshmuesi i krishtit.

----------


## mesues

Ti mund ta dish mire qe ne nuk e pranojme idene qe Perendia eshte nje trinitet, si rrjedhim edhe Krishti nuk eshte ne pozite te barabarte me ATIN e tij.

Pra ATI ESHTE ATI DHE BIRI ESHTE BIRI. 

Pozicioni yne ne lidhje me kete eshte ky;  Jezui eshte i parelindur dhe i vetemlindur sepse ndryshe nga cdo krijese  tjeter, AI u krijua ne menyre te drejtperdrejte. Gjithe krijesat e tjera qofte tokesore ose qiellore u krijuan nepermjet TIJ.

Ne bibel , Jezui njihet dhe me emrin Fjala dhe tek zanafilla shohim qe Perendia flet ne numer shumes kur thote ;''Ta bejme njeriun sipas shembelltyres sone''.

Gjithashtu tek Gjoni , 3 , 16-17, lexojme;''Sepse Perendia e deshi aq shume boten ,sa dha Birin e tij te vetemlindurin,qe ,kushdo qe beson ne te ,te mos humbase,por te kete jete te perhershme.
Sepse Perendia nuk e dergoi Birin e vet ne bote qe ta denoje boten,por qe bota te shpetohet prej tij''.

Jezui eshte quajtur gjithashtu ''shembellesa e perendise se padukshem'' dhe kjo do te thote se per vete faktin qe AI eshte bashkepunetori i PERENDISE ne nje proces shume te gjate krijimi, tashme Ai ka marre nje forme te njejte me ATIN.

----------


## i krishteri

1- i dashur mesus nuk kuptoj nje gje prej jush, ate qe ne fillim kini thene qe jezusi ishte nje engjell(eshte shkruar ne artikullin e kulles se rojes vitin po te interesoji do ta gjeje edhe do ta jap sepse eshte interesante)sepse ju thoni tani qe jezusi eshte zot(gje qe nuk e rrefeni para njerezve por vetem po te hapen diskutime per te mohuar ate qe kane thene themeluesit e deshmimtareve)?

2- per ate qe ti me the ndoshta nuk ke kuptuar qe une po te beje nje gje nuk eshte prej meje por nejse ti nuk e di ate qe thote Jezusi ne markun 16:17-18( ...keto jane shenjat qe do ti perciellin ata qe besojne: ne emrin tim ata do te debojne demonet, do te flasin gjuhe te reja, do ti kapin me dore gjarprinjte edhe nese pijne ndonje gje qe shkakton vdekjen nuk do tu beje asnje gje te keqe"DO TE VENE DUART MBI TE SEMURET EDHE KETA DO TE SHEROHEN").nuk mendoj qe bibla kundershton vetevete(qe ju keshtu e shpiegoni edhe prandaj ka rremuje neper bote),edhe nuk mendoj qe Jezusi i ka dhene nje afat skadence fjales se tij(gjoni 14:12-14)por thote nje gje qe qielli edhe toka do te kalojne por fjalet e mia nuk do te kalojne!!!

3- Blasfemia qe bene farizenjt ishte ajo qe thonin se Jezusi debonte demonet me ane te nje fryme te lig, apo jo? e njejta gje ndodh me ju. nuk kini kuptuar ate qe thote Jezusi qe pema njihet nga frytet qe jep "sepse nuk mund te dali nga fiqte menaferrat"!!!

4- po te shikosh mire te vetmit qe kane dhene data per fundin e botes kini qene ju edhe jo te krishteret(kini ngaterruar njerezimin edhe kini mashtruar), rreshtin qe ti the te meteut 24 po ta shohesh me vemendje do te thote nje gje qe ju jini profetet e rreme. Juve nuk mund te shikoni sepse djalli ju ka zene syte!!!

5 A e ke pranuar Jezusin ne jeten tende si Zotin edhe shpetimtarin tende? po qe se nuk je dakord me kete atehere shiko pse ungjillizonin apostujt edhe kush ishte qellimi(veprat 16:31) edhe lexo romaket 10:9-13!!!
pre pergjigje edhe Zoti te hapte syte!!!


une nuk dua qe njerezit te behen ungjillore por te pranojne Jezusin si Zotin e tyre edhe shpetimtarin e tyre edhe te behen bijte e Perendise. me pas Perendia do tju tregoje se ku te shkojne por te bejne keto 3 gjera:

1- te pranojne siç thashe me siper "Jezusin si Zotin edhe shpetimtarin e tyre personal"(veprat 16:31)

2- te lexojne çdo dite biblen çdo dite(Jozueu 1:8), edhe jo te bejne studime bibleje nga njerezit e nje feje pa e njohur personalisht Jezusin(te krishteret e pare nuk kane bere kurre studime bibleje por vete nje gje qe eshte ne te treten)

3- te luten çdo dite (1Thesalonikasve 5:17) sepse po te luten çdo dite fryma e shenjte i udheheq edhe i drejton ne rrugen e vertet(ate qe kam zgjedhur edhe une qe nuk njihja asnje fe por vetem krishtin duke lexuar biblen)!!!

kush i bene keto gjera do te shohi te verteten edhe do te behet biri i Perendise!!!

Zoti ju ndihmofte te gjithe juve qe duhet te beni edhe jini duke bere nje zgjethje!!!

----------


## durrsak

tungjatjeta te tereve

jam shume entuziast per pergjigjet qe jepni ju, mesues.

ndersa per ju i krishter them qe jam shume i mahnitur me pregatitjen tuaj teorike dhe po aq i mahnitur qe arrini t' i interpretoni ne sensin e kundert. eshte me te vertete gjynah qe nuk ju sherben ajo qe dini per te qene me te thjeshte dhe te sinqerte me veten dhe me te tjeret ne gjykimin tuaj personal. do te doja ta kisha une njohjen qe kini ju te bibles. qofte nese jane gjykimet e juaja qofte nese jane te sugjeruesve o predikuesve tuaj, beni mire te reflektoni thelle, se po beni vepren e djallit, dhe po merni ne qafe veten dhe te tjere te çorientuar. operatoret e djallit sot nuk mungojne. i gjen ngado qe te kthesh koken. vepra juaj, me o pa vetedije nuk eshte vecse nje pike uji ne nje oqean. por ajo pike uji, per kedo qe ka rene brenda e nuk di te notoje i shkon ne fyt dhe e mbyt. shume profete te rreme bejne vepren e djallit per interes ose per injorance. kam njohur shume vete qe kur diskutojne hidhen nga dega ne dege per sport, per kulture ose per debate karakteriale(ndonjehere edhe une e kam bere kete pelivanllek). por kur eshte fjala per biblen dhe zotin nuk mund te behet shaka. jemi te tere pergjegjes perpara zotit. na falet kur nuk e dime nje gje, por kur dime se ç' thote Zoti dhe e interpretojme me te tjeret ndryshe, ose te moderuar, ose te zbutur etj etj nuk i falet askuj. behet fjale per jeten e njerezve e jo per llafe bosh. njeh kaq mire biblen, rrezik me mire se shume prifterinj e kardinale te papes dhe nuk perfiton nga kjo. mendoj qe ju nuk keni mesuar asnje gje nga bibla. e mendoj se e keni veçse mburrje njohurine qe keni mbi te. provoni nje here te mos influencoheni nga askush qe ju rrethon.
1gjoni 4:1-3 mateu 7:21-23
shpresoj te jini i pavetedijshem ne rolin e profetit fals qe po interpretoni.
mateu 24:24
te eturit ne shkretetire eshte kollaj t' i genjesh me nje gote me uje te kripur, por pas kesaj nu kane per te besuar me ne asnje gote te huaj, sikur te vdesin nga etja. keshtu edhe me ata qe kerkojne te verteten ne nje xhungel genjeshtrash.
perendia do te fale ate qe nuk di por jo ate qe di dhe gabon me vetedije.
mateu 7:15-20
tashme ne kete bote nuk sheh gje tjeter vecse dhune e festa, njerez te demonizuar dhe njerez bosh, te dhene pas seksit, parave, dhunes, idhujve prej hekuri druri e mishi e filozofive ekzotike. e veshtire eshte per ata qe kerkojne perendine e vertete dhe fjalen e tij. jeni i vetedijshem per ate qe beni e thoni me te tjeret? matini mire fjalet dhe komentet, sidomos kur beni ilustrime me citime nga bibla.
2 selanikasve 1:9
zbulesa 21:8
mateu 7:13, 14
hebrenjve 10:26, 27
mendoni vetem pak momente mbi te verteten e kulluar e jo mbi te "verteten" e bukur. hidhni nje veshtrim te thelle per disa momente ne brendesi te vetes suaj dhe pastaj te asaj qe po beni.
ju dua te miren, ju betohem

----------


## deshmuesi

Meqense ju dilni ne konkluzionin se Krishti  eshte krijese  e krijuar prej Atit Perendi  dhe nuk ka rendesi koha se kur, atehere me lejoni qe tju pyes me disa  pyetje  te shkurtra.  
  #Cfare ndryshim ka Krijuesi nga Krijesa?
  #A eshte Krijesa ne gjendje qe te Krijoje?
Si shembull bilbik po te sjell vargun tek Romak:1:25: Ku Pali thote:
 " ..  (njerezit) e ndryshuan te verteten e Perendise ne ginjeshter  dhe adhuruan  dhe i sherbyen KRIJESES ne vend te KRIJUESIT, qe eshte i bekuar perjete AMEN."
  Pra, Pali na tregon se KRIJUESI dhe KRISJESA nuk jane e njejta gje.  Nese JEzus Krishti eshte Krijuar prej ATIT, sipas jush , atehere te gjitha ata qe e  adhuruan , paskan ber blasfemi, sepse paskan adhuruar KRIJESEN dhe Jo KRIJUESIN. gjithmone simbas teorise suaj.
 Ne shohim se kur JEzusi u ringjall prej vdekjes  , Maria dhe Marta shkuan tek Varri , dhe kur EJzusi ju doli perpara ato :
    " ..i rroken kembet dhe e adhuruan."  MAteu:28:9:
 Nese Jezusi do te ishte Krijese , gjithmone sipas teorise suaj,  Ai  nuk duhej qe ti lejonte qe ta adhuronin, sepse ishte plasfemi, por ne shohim se Jezusi u kenaq me veprimin e tyre. Ka dhe plote raste te tjera , por mendoj se kjo maftjon.
   Deshmuesi i Krishtit.
'

----------


## deshmuesi

Dursak e lexova shkrimin e te Krishterit edhe pergjigjen tuaj , por ne ato cfare ju shkruanit  nuk mora dot qellimi tuaj.
  Nese ju prtendoni se e njihni mire biblen , sill argumentin tend dhe le te diskutojme se bashku. Por , me maturi dhe pa ofeza.
 Ju mbase jeni nje deshmitar i Jehoves , kjo eshte perzgjedhja e juaj , askush nuk ka te dretje qe tju fyeje , por dhe nuk ke te drejte qe te fysh.
 Me dashuri ne KRisht , Deshmuesi.

----------


## Seminarist

Keni humbur temen!
Nqs doni ta ndryshoni,mund te hapni teme tjeter.

Une vetem po ndjek pergjigjet per krishtlindjet.S'pashe ndonji ungjillor(ato i festojne)te pergjigjen(bazuar ne bibel).

Dhe njehere pergjigjuni,por mos kaloni ne tradita,nqs ju s'besoni ne to.

Pse jane Krishtlindjet?

Pse ne ate date?

Thote bibla,se duhen festuar?

Nqs jo,pse i festojne?

Ku qendron gabimi i te festuarit te kesaj feste?

Meqe mund te kete qene feste pagane(25-dhjetori),a ka te drejte krishterimi ti zevendesoje ato festa,qe ngjajne me doktrina te krishtera?

Nqs jo,si shpjegohet qe Pali vete tha ne athine,qe perendia i panjohur,statujes se te cilit i faleshin idhujtaret,ishte Krishti(Perendi?????)?

Cfare qellimi kane festat ne jeten e njeriut ne pergjithesi?

Jane kundra Zotit?

Pse atehere i lejoi dhe urdheroi festimin e tyre ne Testamentin e vjeter?

----------


## durrsak

deshmues,
e lexova perseri ate qe kam shkruar.
nuk me duket te kem ofenduar njeri...sidoqofte me vjen keq nese tingellon ofensive pergjigja ime. nuk ishte qellimi im. jam gati te kerkoj falje.
do t' ju isha mirenjohes nese me tregoni ku stonon(ofendon) pergjigja ime, se s' arrij te kuptoj.
nuk pretendoj te njoh mire biblen, prandaj i referohem gjithenje asaj per te mos gabuar ne aresyetime e ne veprime. jam i sigurte qe gaboj sidoqofte. faleminderit per verejtjen.
tani hidhini nje sy thelbit te pergjigjes sime, referimeve biblike.

----------


## i krishteri

dursak a je lutur ndonjehere pasi ke lexuar biblen qe Perendia te te tregoje se çfare do te te thote edhe çfare do te thote ne pergjithesi?

ato qe shkrova ti nuk i beson jo sepse ti biblen e llogjikon para se ta besosh(hebrenjt 11:6, fjalet e urta 3:5-8) lexoji!!!

Zoti te hapte syte sepse nje gje qe nje deshmimtare i Jehovait nuk ka kuptuar te krishteret e jetojne,te jesh i rilindur edhe i shpetuar. te jesh deshmimtare nuk rilindesh sepse nuk kupton fjalen e Perendise.

me trego po ta dishe a eshte e vertete qe para se te behesh deshmimtare i jehovait duhet te beshe nje studim mbi biblen(sipas interpretimit te tyre) edhe te jeshe i pergatitur (sipas tyre) edhe atehere mund ta pranosh?
po te shikojme korneli (veprat 10) sa studime bible beri me pietrin per te qene i pagezuar edhe per te pranuar krishtin?
po rojtari i burgut ku Pali ishte futur ne burge, sa studime beri per te qene i krishtere(veprat16:23-34) lexo me vemendje veprat 16:31"beso ne Zotin Jezus edhe do te shpetohesh..."!!!

po ta lexosh me shpirt besimi edhe jo per te kritikuar te tjeret do ta kuptosh(une kur kam pranuar Zotin ne jeten time kam bere te njejten gje qe Pali i tha rojes se burgut)!!!

po mos te kesh bere atehere shiko mire ato qe shkruajta per shpetimin edhe vertet do ta kuptosh edhe do te shpetohesh!!!

----------


## mesues

[Enciklopedia amerikane], shpjegon;  ''arsyeja qe eshte vendosur 25 dhjetori si date krishtlindje eshte dicka e erret, por zakonisht merret per baze fakti qe kjo dite ishte zgjedhur ne menyre qe ti korrespondonte festivaleve pagane,te cilat zhvilloheshin ne kohen e dimrit, kur dita fillonte te zgjatej,per te festuar ''rilindjen e diellit''.Kjo ka lidhje dhe me saturnaline romake(nje festival qe i kushtohej saturnit,perendise se agrikultures).

[Enciklopedia e re katolike] , thote;  ''data e lindjes se krishtit nuk dihet.ungjijte nuk tregojne as diten ,as muajin.
sipas nje hipoteze te sugjeruar nga H.USENER dhe e pranuar nga shumica e studjuesve te sotem , dita e lindjes se krishtit u caktua 25 dhjetori nga kalendari romak ,per arsye se ne kete kohe dielli fillonte te rikthehej drejt qiejve veriore,e adhuruesit e perendise Mithra festonin ''dies natalis solis invicti'' (ditelindja e diellit te pamposhtur) .krishtlindjet e paten origjinen e tyre pikerisht ne kohen kur kjo feste ishte shume popullore ne rome''.(1967.vol.3.f.656)


Shikoj pergjigjet e te tjereve ne lidhje me kete  dhe duket qarte qe bejne c'eshte e mundur qe ti shmangen shtjellimit te kesaj teme . Mbase kjo ka lidhje me faktin qe nje i krishtere duhet te besoje verberisht dhe duke ju shmangur fakteve. Kam vene re qe te vetequajturit te krishtere flasin ne pergjithesi mbi kete ceshtje dhe per me teper i japin interpretime ''te bukura''festave pagane duke ardhur ne perfundimin qe nuk ka shume rendesi te ndjekim biblen ne gjithcka qe bejme.

Keta ''te krishtere'' qe bertasin ne emer te Krishtit, nuk e marrin parasysh shume faktin qe jane zhytur pa e kuptuar as vete ne nje adhurim te rreme ,te huazuar nga besimet pagane.



''Jo cdo njeri qe me thote :zot , zot do te hyje ne mbreterine e qiejve;por do te hyje ai qe kryen vullnetin e ATIT tim qe eshte ne ne qiej .shume do te me thone ate dite ;o zot ,o zot a nuk profetizuam ne ne emrin tend,a nuk i debuam demonet ne emrin tend?
dhe atehere do tu sqaroj atyre;''Une s'ju kam njohur kurre;largohuni nga une,ju te gjithe qe keni bere paudhesi''.
mateu.7,21-23

----------


## i krishteri

1- wow sa e habiteshme more mesus edhe shume me llogjik(e kam serizisht, nuk po tallem), por ke harruar nje gje te vogel qe bibla nuk llogjikohet por besohet!!!

2- Jezusi kur ishte ne toke vajti te haje me mekataret edhe kur e pane skribet edhe farizenjte u habiten edhe u skandalizuan sepse sipas tradites se tyre nuk duhet te shkosh edhe te hash me nje mekatar as ta prekesh...!Jezusi e beri kete gje, vajti hengri edhe piu me ta edhe u quajt edhe ai mekatar nga skribet...per kete fakt u vra sepse nuk e njohen se kush ishte. kur Zoti im vajti hengri e piu me mekataret per ti sjelle ne rruge te drejte do te thote qe edhe une duhet te ha me ta edhe te (per ti sjellur ne drite). po te them nje gje te voge qe eshte shume e madhe: nuk eshte mekat çka nuk eshte mekat por eshte mekat çka eshte mekat...po sqarohem: nuk eshte mekat ajo qe qe nuk eshte shkruar per mekat por eshte mekata ajo qe eshte shkruar se eshte mekat(kush ka vesh le te degjoje)!!!

3- ti ndoshta nuk e di se çfare bejme ne te krishteret ne 25dhjetor(nuk bejme ate qe bejne katoliket edhe ortodoksit)ose diten e datelindjeve tona a e di se çfare bejme ne? po ta them edhe mbaje mend se ne kete menyre shume veta kane pranuar Zotin edhe jane eshpetuar ate dite...kot sa e them ti nuk beson se nje person shpetohet sa beson ne Jezusin.
neve ne datelindjet tona edhe ne 25 dhjetor bejme nje sherbese falenderimi.per daletindjet tona falenderojme Perendine per ate vella edhe qe ka datelindjen edhe i lutemi Perendise qe te vazhdoje edhe ta bekoje ate vella. ndersa ne 25 dhjetore neve lavderojme edhe kujtojme lindjen e Zotit edhe shpetimtarit tone me kenge adhurimi, me lutje predikim edhe falenderim(Perendise)!!!
te pakten neve e bejme nje gje biblike (ne çdo dite ka festa pagane)por ju nuk e falenderoni fare Perendine ate dite biles jetoni me egoizmin tuaj edhe me te mbyllur se ditet e tjera!!!
te falenderosh Perendine ne nje dite pagane edhe ta shpallesh eshte nje deshmi e mire per paganet qe shohin sepse ata ngelen te habitur edhe te terhequr!!!

Mos e harro kurre kete gje: nuk eshte mekat çka nuk eshte mekat por eshte mekat çka eshte mekat.ok?

Lavdi Zotit sepse edhe pse beni si skribet edhe farizenjte qe quani mekat çka nuk eshte mekat, Ai ju jep juve mundesi qe te shpetoheni edhe ta pranoni para se te vdisni.
a e di ate qe tha Jezusi "sikur besimi juaj te jete me i madhe se ai i skribeve edhe farizenjve, atehere do te hyni ne mbreterine e qiejve"(thote te qiejve nese nuk gaboje edhe e ka per ty edhe mua). pse e tha kete Jezusi,skribet edhe farizenjt ishin te paret qe benin vepra te mira edhe benin me teper se te gjithe te tjeret. Ata harronin nje gje te vogelte peruleshin edha ta pranon(mos te nxirrnin ato ligje "larja e duarve para se te hanin, mos te hanin me nje mekatar etj")!!!
e the bukur "shume do te me thone ate dite o Zot po une nuk veprova ne emrin tend ate dite...por une do tju them largohuni nga une ju te gjithe qe kini bere paudhesi". fjala qe ti permende do te te denoje po nuk nderrove rruge!!!

mbaj mend se po nuk njeh Jezusin edhe po nuk e pate nuk e njehe Perendine sepse siçthote tek Jezusi "Une jam ne Atin edhe Ati eshte ne Mua". juve nuk shpallni kurre Jezusin si Zotin tuaj edhe nuk e shpallni as ne bote qe te tjeret ta pranojne si Zotin edhe shpetimtarin e tyre(te tjeret)!!!

Zoti te hapte syte para se te jete vone. Lexo hebrenjte 4:7!!! :buzeqeshje:

----------

